# Art World Parody- Portrait of Juliette Courbet as a Sleeping Child by Gustave Courbet



## taylormariex11 (Jul 2, 2012)

What are some thoughts?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice! The drawing is a bit distorted from the original pic. And you can see in the right arm, the shading suddenly becomes brighter, so just add some shading there


----------

